# Enterprise Sausage Stuffer



## swamprb (Dec 13, 2007)

I found an old Enterprise No. 25 Sausage Stuffer, Juice and Lard Press that is in pretty decent shape with all the parts. I did a search of the site and see a few others are still using them. I broke it down and bead blasted it, seasoned it and its ready to roll! Chop-Rite still makes parts for these and I can't wait to use it! Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## richtee (Dec 13, 2007)

Great machine ya got there. A hundred years old plus design, and all I could do was add a wiper ring and a motor.  :{)


----------



## monty (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice find, Brian!

Here's hoping it brings you many years of service. Not to mention all the food fun!

Cheers!


----------



## navionjim (Dec 13, 2007)

Mind if I ask how you seasoned it? I'm looking to refinish mine soon.


----------



## goat (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a good one, and you will never wear it out.  

Navionjim, I don't know why you would blast it and start over unless it is real rusty.  That black color is the way it came from the factory and if you will wipe the inside down with Pam after each use there will be no rust.


----------



## swamprb (Dec 13, 2007)

Take a look at some of the Enterprise stuffers on E-bay, some have been refurbished to like new condition, others-well you be the judge. I debated painting the outside of the cylinder and the arch, but decided to season it like any cast iron piece. I was a bit inspired by this persons rehab:

http://jujube.typepad.com/jujube/200..._the_saus.html

Mine was not in that condition, but I will be keeping my eyes out for one just in case. Chop-Rite was very helpful with advice, they still make parts for the Enterprise but didn't mention a wiper gasket for the plates. I've heard about using cheesecloth, foil or Saran wrap as a seal.

http://www.chop-rite.com/Products.htm


----------



## goat (Dec 13, 2007)

That renovation looks good but that man had no other choice.  I am leaving mine just like I purchased it.  I made a wiper from a thin piece of plastic.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 13, 2007)

thankx brian.........those went into my bookmarks

yeah i see alot of enterprises on ebay..........be nice to have a peice of history that STILL werks well..........


----------



## navionjim (Dec 14, 2007)

Chop-Rite was very helpful with advice, they still make parts for the Enterprise but didn't mention a wiper gasket for the plates. I've heard about using cheesecloth, foil or Saran wrap as a seal.

[/quote]

If your looking for the wiper gasket it's available on EBay, just search for Enterprise and you'll find it.
Jimbo


----------



## navionjim (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Goat, but I also have a rust issue to deal with. I was thinking of doing the electrolysis cleaning and seasoning with oil. As it stands now it's not purty enough for social viewing.
Jimbo


----------



## idahobeekeeper (Dec 14, 2007)

Swamprb, ya done good.

I don't think you can go wrong with one of these, they require only a minor amount of care as long as you keep 'em clean and protected from rust.  And if you're into making your own lard, (My Mom did just that when I was a kid) it's a multifunction appliance.  Not sure I'd press grapes or other acid fruits in it unless well sealed, as the acid will react with exposed cast iron and can influence the character of wine, s'pose that could be mitigated by limiting the exposure to the metal though.

I happened across one of the 4 qt models a while back at an auction, it was complete, in great condition, so I bought the thing for $40 I think.  Think it had been stored behind a cloths dryer as it was encrusted with a lint bark that took more than a little elbow grease to get off.  The screw was the only thing rusted, and a little oil and steel wool tood care of that.  The spout is a little dented, but doen't impede the flow of meat.  I've used it a lot, and other than needing to be bolted to something solid, it's a great tool.

But, my appetite for sausage is increasing, so I'm starting to covet one of the larger SS models along the lines of a Weston vertical, probably a 20#'der.

But Mrs. Beekeeper ain't signed off on the procurement yet...

Ken


----------



## sweetdreams (Dec 15, 2007)

I've been using an 8 qt enterprise for several years now. I tried the wiper ring route and never did get it to work right. Plus I hated cleaning the beast after using it. Now when I'm stuffing I place my sausage into to a 2 gallon ziplock bag so the meat never comes into contact with the walls of the stuffer. Here is how I do it.

1. put about 2 qts of sausage into the bag and put the bag in the stuffer
2. feed one of the bottom corners of the bag thru the discharge hole
3 cut the corner of the bag and wrap it backwards over the threads on the discharge 
4. connect the feed tube.
5 fill the ziplock up the rest of the way, hand packing to eliminate air bubbles.

You can also use the reynolds oven bags. If you do just fold the top of the bag over on itself. Less problems with air bubbles using these, I just always have ziplock around so its what I use.

Dave


----------



## navionjim (Jan 14, 2008)

I tried the wiper ring route and never did get it to work right. Plus I hated cleaning the beast after using it. Now when I'm stuffing I place my sausage into to a 2 gallon ziplock bag so the meat never comes into contact with the walls of the stuffer. Here is how I do it.

1. put about 2 qts of sausage into the bag and put the bag in the stuffer
2. feed one of the bottom corners of the bag thru the discharge hole
3 cut the corner of the bag and wrap it backwards over the threads on the discharge 
4. connect the feed tube.
5 fill the ziplock up the rest of the way, hand packing to eliminate air bubbles.


Damn good idea! Rep point from me for that one!


----------

